# Butchering gloves



## archeryrob (Dec 18, 2019)

I copied and pasted this off my blog. I got fairly good feed back on this post and thought I would share it here. These are my butchering gloves. I bought these to keep my daughter from cutting herself and found they work as insulation and cut protection under nitrile gloves. No more cold wet hands butchering or mixing meat or other things that are cold by hand. Seemed simple to me, but people seem to be doing it differently and liked this idea. 

*Butchering Gloves*
Sometimes it is the simple things that you do and don’t even think about that people find very interesting. I had the same thing happen when I was talking to my buddy and he was butchering and complaining about his hands getting so cold wearing the latex gloves while butchering. I told him how we use the cut resistant gloves under the latex gloves. It keeps your hands clean and provides and air space between your hands and the cold meats. He immediately wanted information on what I was using.






So these cut resistant gloves are made out of some synthetic materials and they are very stretchy. I can wear a medium glove if it is stretchy or a large leather type glove. So I ordered these in Medium and I would say it is important to get these tight. They stretch when you put them on as the woven fabric expands. I originally ordered these as my daughter is not the most careful with knives and I figured these are 10 times or more cheaper than stitches.





As they say, mediums fits like a glove on me. I have to work them on and slide them down my fingers, but once on they don’t get in the way as loose gloves can.





Then the nitrile gloves are slide over the cut resistant gloves to make them waterproof and save you from cutting yourself. My daughter tried this several different ways. She used just cut gloves and they got messy and wet and your hands got cold. Nitrile glove with cut glove over it makes sense, but the cut glove gets caked in blood especially when trimming the bullet wound areas. Plus the blood soaked into the cut glove made your hands cold still. Only putting the nitrile glove over the cut glove left your hands clean and warm.





Ready to work and you can see the cut glove totally enclosed in he nitrile glove.

Yes, if you rub the knife on your hand the nitrile glove cuts and blood gets into the cut glove, but this is small and not normally a problem. Worse case you get another nitrile glove and have to wash the cut gloves really good. We normally just light soap wash and rinse them. BTW, the cut gloves were a pain in the ass to wash when not using the nitrile gloves over them.

I also use this same setup when hand mixing meats or doing anything where I have to handle a lot of cold meat or ice water. That cold just bites right through and your knuckles just hurt like hell. This avoids all that pain and keeps your hands clean. This is really simple and safe too.

Also, if you ever found the interest in my Braunschweiger, or Liverwurst, and want to bring the heart and liver back after gutting your deer. I have come up with the system now of have two of the Nitrile gloves inside of two twist type bags in my hunting day pack. I put two gloves and one bag in another bag and fold them all up pushing the air out. Then two twist ties around it in the pack. When gutting the glove go on on and heart and liver in one bag and tied, then in the second bag and tied again before going in the back pack. One bag is not enough! I had blood all over my backpack and running down my butt and on my truck seat and so on. I call them the “cheap bags” use them several times. I also use these for putting each individual deer or waterfowl muscle when curing them.
Be safe, clean and enjoy!


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2019)

I have them and they do work,the only way you can get hurt is if you  stab yourself .
Richie


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

I have them as well. I got them for cleaning the slicer mostly but do use them with my sharper knives too.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2019)

I read your blog and ordered them....


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 18, 2019)

I always wear one on my left hand when gutting, filleting, butchering, or cleaning the meat slicer, figuring it would be tough to cut the hand that's holding the blade handle. RAY


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 18, 2019)

It is amazing to me how many people do not use something like this. These are $8 a pair and uni-handed. So if you only use it on your left, it is like having two pairs to wear out for $8. 

Way cheaper than stitches.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 18, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> It is amazing to me how many people do not use something like this. These are $8 a pair and uni-handed. So if you only use it on your left, it is like having two pairs to wear out for $8.
> 
> Way cheaper than stitches.


I have to admit I’ve had stitches twice in fingers for knife cuts before I bought mine :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2019)

I use those too, but never thought to put a latex glove over them. Great idea, cause they always get real dirty if your cutting up a large piece of meat!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2019)

On order, thanks. My old "steel" glove is worn out.


----------



## Corey Webb (Dec 3, 2020)

I lopped off the end of my thumb last month while cutting sweet potatoes. After regaining consciousness I purchased a pair of NoCry cut resistance gloves and couldn't be happier.


----------

